# North Coast 500. Anyone tried it?



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Next year a few of us are thinking of doing the new NC 500 road trip around Scotland on our motorbikes. Starting at Inverness then across to Lochcarron and Applecross then clockwise around the coast until we are back in Inverness. I presume that on a motorbike that it will be fairly straight forward? Once she got wind of our plans the Good Lady Bill asked me ( told me actually) about doing it first in the motorhome. Has anybody here travelled the full trip in their van or do you need to take an easier route now and again? Will be interesting to hear of anyones report.

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not seen anything about it on here, but it's been mentioned on Owners.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't, but it sounds like a cool plan for next year, so I'm watching the replies too !

Ken.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We did nearly all of it last year in the motorhome towing our Picanto behind. The only bits we didn't do were the Applecross detour and the Lochinver one although we did Applecross in the car. You could do Applecross in a small or even medium sized motorhome but you would have to watch out if you have a long overhang at the back as you would certainly ground on some of the hairpin bends. I found the Applecross drive needed a lot of concentration in just the Picanto and we were doing it in May when the roads were quiet. In a busier time then I think it would be challenging in a motorhome. I guess it's available on Google Streetview if you want to see.

As for the rest of the route, the single track road along the north west and north coast was interesting but I found that it was always possible to see far enough ahead to the next passing place so I never got into any trouble. Given my motorhome is 9.2 metres long and I can't reverse when towing, my worst scenario was meeting a bus or coach that wouldn't give way! Fortunately it didn't happen!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Friends of ours have just done it and enjoyed it

DJM


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Two of us did it last September going east to west. Can thoroughly recommend an overnight at The Bannock Inn, Helmsdale Sutherland (its in the Brit Stops book). A roughish looking bar with restaurant attached but great crack with the locals. Fantastic steaks cooked by the owner at a very reasonable price. Car park on main drag through the village and good public toilets a one minute walk away.

If your interested in history, a walk around the Culloden battle site is a must. Very well laid out with loads of info available.
Plenty of good camp sites on the route with no need to book ahead. Wild camping places abound in magnificent scenery and if a walk is enjoyed you will be spoilt for choice.
We had a great time over 7 days when the weather was excellent. Unfortunately, the heavens opened on the eighth day when we were hoping to do Applecross so back to home on Tyneside. There are plenty of single track roads en route but no problems due to lack of traffic.

Do it and enjoy. Trev


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My sister and I did it in June. Unfortunately the weather was not kind (understatement!) and due to water ingress and needing to hoof it on to get something done about it, we missed out the Lochinver loop. 

We did the Applecross loop tho with 7.3m.

It was a bit hairy at one stage on the high single track road with a mist that made seeing the next passing place a bit difficult. 

But we enjoyed the trip. And saw almost no midges which was a huge bonus!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I did the NC500 anti-clockwise in September 2015, minus Applecross as I ran out of time. I took 2 weeks, though that included the drive up and back from Kent, plus detours via Skye, Mull and the Mull of Galloway.

Weather was poo, but the scenery was stunning. I used several of the POIs available on the wildcamping forum - some great locations.

I was running a tracker for most of the trip, so you can see thew route I took here:

https://spotwalla.com/tripViewer.php?id=e92455dc6f13a6d38

It missed out the bit between Armadale and Kilchoan due to, er, technical difficulties (I forgot to turn it on).

Morph.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Did it anti-clockwise as IMHO that way the scenery just gets better and better and it makes the view from the top of the Applecross Pass incredible (did it in a 8m van no problem).

Go for it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've probably done most of it not knowing is was part of a set route over the years.

Re Applecross, it is tortuous, but very doable, we did with a bike on a trailer once, the biggest problem we always find, is the muppets coming down not giving way to traffic coming up, usually damned cyclists going for a world record in lunacy, or rental vehicles driven by folk who couldn't buy a bloody clue, making it a difficult climb sometimes, a simple sign at the top and all the way down saying "give way to traffic coming uphill" would make it a much better experience.


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

I know the traditional method is to give way to traffic going up the hill, but isn't this a throwback to the days of under-powered vehicles that were difficult to get away going up a steep hill? Personally I find it very much easier to give way going up the hill and run backwards down the hill where you can control the van just on the brakes. Backing up the hill is a pain.

Have done the whole route around the top of Scotland in bits over the years, did the north and east coasts this year including Applecross over the top with 20m visibility. All in all a great trip apart from the weather, sickening that we were in fog and rain whilst SE England was enduring a heat wave!

Alan


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We did it anticlockwise in Sept 2016 in a 6m Aclass. No real problems although we missed out the Applecross section as it was low cloud, rain and mist. We continued from Lochcarron to Skye, GlenCoe and Falkirk Wheel/Kelpies. [Inverness to lochCarron = 440miles: we took 7days.]

Originally we were going "as per the book" but were advised that the scenery got better as you go from East to West: how right!

Unapool to Lochinver via Drumbeg was "interesting" with one decidedly blind summit. A Hymer followed us onto this section and kept close on my tail for 1mile: I let him go past and then kept at least 2 passing places behind him.

Our electrical input box started sparking at Kinlochbervie (£10 for a community run waterside Aire with EHU), the water pump packed in, as did the toilet (wedged oopen with a baked bean can to stop the smell/spill. NO SPARE PARTS ANYWHERE!!

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't get my head round how wedging the toilet *open* stops the smells n spills?


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi HI-GBV

Sorry to hear you could not get any spares for your problem after you left us at Kinlochbervie. We stayed on the Aire for 2 nights and watched the Fishing Boat bring in a large quantity of Crabs and Lobsters. Understand they were destined to leave for Poole on Sunday and ultimately Spain.

Hope you have got it all sorted now.

Doug


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

holeshole said:


> I know the traditional method is to give way to traffic going up the hill, but isn't this a throwback to the days of under-powered vehicles that were difficult to get away going up a steep hill? Personally I find it very much easier to give way going up the hill and run backwards down the hill where you can control the van just on the brakes. Backing up the hill is a pain.
> 
> Alan


It is much easier to see what is coming up than down, if going up some Ahole doesn't pull into a passing place on their way down, it means the one coming up has to possibly back down a hill, lots of people can't reverse a car never mind a MoHo, so it should be those coming down who give way, the fact that it is easier to roll off down hill, than burn a clutch out is irrelevant, it's common sense, which seems to be highly lacking on steep winding hills, that and common courtesy.

Just saying as a Professional driver for 30 odd years, and it's how I drive.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

FOR THOSE OF A DELICATE NATURE, THIS THREAD MAY CONTAIN TOO MUCH INFORMATION!


The sliding mechanism didn't! I had to get my fingers down inside, pull and twist until it could be fully opened and therefore used. IF I'd closed it, we would have been up the creek without a paddle (as it were!) so I placed an empty bean tin in a sealable plastic bag, adding a couple of tissues for wadding. This was then jammed into the orifice so the smells didn't come out and, when we were jolting around the roads, neither did any of the contents. :blob6: When nature called, the bag was placed inside a carrier bag on the washroom floor and everything was disposed off once the problem was solved.

We stopped at every garage, outdoor shop, campsite (with "office"), ship's chandlers and asked every MHer for ideas but the first spares we could get were just outside Falkirk (Murray's Caravans: their post code is not particularly accurate but they helpfully allowed me to dispose of my "old" contents when I spent £120 on a new cassette: Brownhills (Newark) provided cheaper pump & electrics AND gave me a 30%discount).

The general consensus on spares was that there may be some available near Inverness, but Edinburgh/Glasgow would be more successful.

Despite all that we had a good time and found almost every driver to be courteous and considerate on the Single Track roads: slightly wider routes offered the usual problems of trying to agree who would squeeze past whom and at which part of the road (the Scenic Route to Plockton caused the greatest difficulties, with one driver just "freezing")

For family reasons we travelled in both directions via Teesside and enjoyed the A68 (Darlington, Carter Bar, Edinburgh) on the way up and B6355 (Edinburgh, Berwick on Tweed) coming back, especially as this allowed us to partake of another lovely meal at BritStop768. We also preferred BS819 to 818 en-route to Inverness.

The Falkirk Wheel is well worth a visit but £15 is a bit steep for the overnight stay IMHO. Parking at the Kelpies is £4 for MH compared to only £2 for a car: seems like they might be trying it on a bit BUT unmissable. (There is a free carpark if you don't mind the walk.)

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cassette price was taking the wee wee a bit a fresh up kit with seat ands seal kit is only £80, but needs must when jobbies attack


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

If the sliding mechanism doesn't open the the first thing to do is check the cassette is fully seated in tbe enclosure. They can sometimes move very slightly on rougb roads or if they do not fully latch in place and that will then prevent the blade opening.

Had this once, thought oh shi... sugar, and eventually went outside and reseated the cassette. Problem solved.

Not saying this was your problem, but may help others in the future.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How did we get so far off topic???


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How did we get so far off topic???


At least Barry hasn't been here and turned this thread to his favourite subject like he does with many other threads...

...yet :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's got close though, both are a load of YKW


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, hating to stop procrastinating . . . . . . . .

I took the cassette totally to pieces (after emptying it :wink2: ) and cleaned all of the limescale off it (after removing the less adhesive detritus :color: ): it worked! It kept working for 24h then stuck again, with the disc falling off the support arm (as it did last year).

Add to that, the lip-seal needs replacing (it's 13y old) so buying a new one, despite the high cost, was not too difficult a choice. Thankfully, it was the non-wheeled variety. :smile2:

Eventually I shall get round to thoroughly cleaning it, replacing the seals (and possibly support arm/disc) so that I have a back-up cassette for when emptying facilities are further apart than we would like. Amazingly, I took an old Porta-Potti base unit with me so that I could decant fluids if necessary but didn't use it.

NC500 - go for it! Gordon


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We have done it both ways and never a problem, just take it easy as you should anyway, to enjoy the scenery. I think lots of people will have driven it prior to the tourist people given the route a designation. Take your time, be courteous on the single track roads and certainly don't use the passing places for parking, as some people seem to think that is what they are for.

Lots of places to spend the night, just drive around another corner and there is your night stop.

Enjoy it when you do.

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I did the N500 - Edinburgh to Ullapool (then to Stornaway on Harris by Calmac ferry - Lewis (awesome, so different!!) - then Tarbert (Harris)-Uig (Skye) ferry and back to Moffat via Bunree CC site and Ballachulish, lovely drive! Didnt see much of Skye as cloud was down to the elbows and I was watching where I was driving (in the rain).

Sites: Culloden CC, Brora, Dunnet Bay (still light at midnight - was there on summer solstice!) (lovely location overlooking a gorgeous sandy bay) Sango Sands (a bit primitive) but lovely location on top of a cliff, Ullapool (on the water's edge, see ferries coming and going, walk to town, noteworthy fish & chips, good GPL fill-up place).

Highlights:
Culloden, as mentioned earlier.
Day trip by boat/bus to Orkneys from John o'Groats - taking in Skara Brae, Scapa Flow wrecks, Kirkwall and Stromness and a standing stones (the name of which escapes me right now). Well worth the money!!
Castle of Mey - Queen Mum's desres.
Dunnet Head (the most northerly point of mainland Scotland - see puffins, 360 degree panorama and wartime observation buildings.
(Huge) scallops purchased from a fishmonger's van on forecourt of Tesco in Thurso. (nice site there too.) 
Road gets a bit boring from Sango to Ullapool. Would have like to do the trip to NW point of Scotland, but didnt work out.

Check out a previous post where someone (vicdicdoc???) lists coordinates for good overnight wild spots.

No midges to speak of although on one occasion one or two had their way with my face - very itchy!!


----------

